# Bruce Jenner ???



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just saw a photo of Bruce Jenner in Esquire Magazine. Was he in a fire or car accident? His face looks like a skin graph. ??

I know he's part of the Kardashian's now (maybe his PR person suggested that) but really haven't heard anything about him for years.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

Andy, appears to have overdone plastic surgery ala Joan Rivers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL>
Note that tiny dimple on Jenner's forehead, just below the hairline. That's not a dimple...it's his belly button...hard evidence of a really overdone face lift! ROFALOL!


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

I don't know if he's had cosmetic surgery as well, but it sounds like he's had skin cancer removed from his face.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Plastic surgery.

https://www.plasticcelebritysurgery.com/2012/04/bruce-jenner-plastic-surgery-before-and.html


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL>
> Note that tiny dimple on Jenner's forehead, just below the hairline. That's not a dimple...it's his belly button...hard evidence of a really overdone face lift! ROFALOL!


To paraphrase the punchline of an old joke: If that's his bellybutton, wait'll you see his bow-tie! :mad2:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

sbdivemaster said:


> Plastic surgery.
> 
> https://www.plasticcelebritysurgery.com/2012/04/bruce-jenner-plastic-surgery-before-and.html


It's a little unfair to have the "before" shots from 30 years ago!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

why does his face look stretched out?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Now, now, gents, maybe he just aged gracefully, it seems to happen a lot in LA and environs.


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

If you put your hand over his forehead in each image, it doesn't look as drastic.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

My God...he looks like a middle age woman!


----------

